# Training for the athletic look



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Want athletic look but looking BULKY*

The way i currently train is your main compound exersices, barbell chest press, dumbell chess & shoulder press, pull ups + weights, wide lat pull down, bent over rows, squats, upright rows etc.

only 5 ft 7 weighing 75kg (which yes is light) but baring in mind my height. would say i have a fair amount of strength

Dumbell Chest pres 50kg per hand x 6

Dumbell Shoulder pres 40kg per hand x 6

Barbell Chest press 115kg x 6

Pull Ups BW + 25kg x 6

Dips BW + 25kg x 6 (could prob push a bit further)

Wide lat pull down 95kg x 6 (easy (machine max) )

Just to give you a bit of an idea.

Situation is i would prefer to go for the atheletic look, nice size, lean, six pack etc.

(don't want to sound like some 16 year old wannabe with no experiance but that is the look i am looking for)

However my body composition seems to be heading for the BULK look

Any tips? is this just a diet factor, or is there a different way in which i should be training.

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/2319/img2011071400042.jpg


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Any advice whatsoever from people who know what their talking about will be much appreciated

(pic taken after about 150g of carbs so slightly bloated)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats some pretty good strength stats considering your height to weight ratio! By bulk look do you mean your losing definition?

If this is the case its not so much how you train but more of what your diet is like. Your diet overall will determine your leanness and definition. As you probably now to get lean means you need to a calorie deficient diet so your body can burn up your fat for energy.

But however, your training i would stick to what your doing because they are good stats! Just try adjusting your diet slightly.


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

7 ft 7 and 75kg?!?! ;-)

In my opinion the exercises you're doing look fine, the main difference would be diet like you say. If you want to change things up a bit try doing sprits with a prowler sled or working out with gymnastic rings; that'll work the some of the supporting muscles that you might be missing whilst still doing the whole body (or upper body in the case of the rings)

Just my opinion though and what works for me.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

leeroy_davies said:


> Thats some pretty good strength stats considering your height to weight ratio! By bulk look do you mean your losing definition?
> 
> If this is the case its not so much how you train but more of what your diet is like. Your diet overall will determine your leanness and definition. As you probably now to get lean means you need to a calorie deficient diet so your body can burn up your fat for energy.
> 
> But however, your training i would stick to what your doing because they are good stats! Just try adjusting your diet slightly.


Leeroy, cheers mate, i've never had the definition i want, i tried to diet once for abou 6 weeks (obviously i know this isn't long enough) but hardly noticed any diference, if anything - i find it really hard.

Occasionally i stop training for a couple of months once or twice a year and its incredible the amount of size i lose, so but cutting im worried i would go back to being very small.

Not sure whether i need to bulk to 80kg-ish and then consider it, il take your advise on board as the diet is what i personally think it is just wanted some opinions.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fitz13 said:


> 7 ft 7 and 75kg?!?! ;-)
> 
> In my opinion the exercises you're doing look fine, the main difference would be diet like you say. If you want to change things up a bit try doing sprits with a prowler sled or working out with gymnastic rings; that'll work the some of the supporting muscles that you might be missing whilst still doing the whole body (or upper body in the case of the rings)
> 
> Just my opinion though and what works for me.


not sure what you meant mate but definatly 75kg, i had a print out of them scales that are meant to calculate your body fat etc (very inaccurate - BF% that is) from the gym but can't find it, il get one next time as i do it every week and stick a pic of it up


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you really 7ft 7" or is that a typo????


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

gav76 said:


> 7 ft 7!!! you are freaking massive


haha cheers gav, i wouldnt consider myself massive by any means personally but either way its not the look i personally want. mens health style is the way i would prefer.

Any other tips from anyone else, really need to change this around


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

You can't seriously be 7ft 7?


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Are you really 7ft 7" or is that a typo????


**** now i feel like a dumb ass, just realised what i wrote ha!

5 ft 7!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

ebasiuk1 said:


> Leeroy, cheers mate, i've never had the definition i want, i tried to diet once for abou 6 weeks (obviously i know this isn't long enough) but hardly noticed any diference, if anything - i find it really hard.
> 
> Occasionally i stop training for a couple of months once or twice a year and its incredible the amount of size i lose, so but cutting im worried i would go back to being very small.
> 
> Not sure whether i need to bulk to 80kg-ish and then consider it, il take your advise on board as the diet is what i personally think it is just wanted some opinions.


Im the same when it comes to dieting, i get scared because of the size i lose and it seems to fall of all the wrong areas!.

Ive decided for the approach you mentioned by trying to get myself up to 200 lbs and then diet back down to 170-180lbs and hopefully with a bodyfat of around 10%.

Its all to do with diet wether your bulking or cutting.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

So your a foot taller than Peter Crouch and only 75kg!!!!

You would be a lot thinner in your pic at 75kg and 7ft 7"


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

edited post above mate, **** knows what went through my mind, was not thinking. 5ft 7. point i was trying to make is im a short **** but did the total opposite ha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

that puts things into perspective now!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> So your a foot taller than Peter Crouch and only 75kg!!!!
> 
> You would be a lot thinner in your pic at 75kg and 7ft 7"


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

any more help would be appreciated guys!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


>


that guys going to have serious problems like yao ming


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

I know you mentioned all the compound exercises, what about isolation exercises? If your doing the compound exercises for 6 reps or so, try super setting that compound with an isolation exercise for say 15-20 reps. Keep your time between sets to 1min-1min 30 sec at the most, time this a minute goes quicker than you think when your chatting to your mates. keep the intensity higher maybe go to 8-12 reps on your compounds. Dont be worried about what weight your lifting, your after that cover model look so concerntrate on your form more than how heavy your lifting. And keep mixing it up. Good luck. Hope this helps


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the reply, mate, currently managed to bulk to 80kg now so i will get an update pic up tomorrow morning.

i must admit i have the whole mentality that heavier weights = bigger but at the end of the day i suppose reducing the weights increasing the reps may lead to what i am after - or help at least, just need to get out of that mentality.

pretty happy with the weight increase obviously not all lean but dont feel too much diff fat wise, will let you guys decide tomorrow and go from there hopefully!

appreciate it


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

If you want to look more athletic I think you might find it useful to perform exercises such as sprints, bounding, metabolic work etc.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

light bulb has blown in the room where previous pic was taken, lighting makes so much difference but here we go anyway. oh and the tan ha.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You look big for 75kg! I didnt see any mention of leg work in your routine so I'm gonna guess they are like toothpicks 

But seriously mate its hard to look slim/athletic at your height I'm 5'9 and always thought I was 5'10 so I reckon you are actually 5'5/5'6ish(not trying be funny!)?

If so you would have to lose quite abit of fat and you would be walking around real light at like 70kg. Also what waist are you?

Personally I think you should keep lifting and eating and just turn into a tank!


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

toothpicks i will give you that one but will get a full body pic up not embarassed ha.

Just over 80kg that now mate, bulked on 5kg.

defo 5 ft 7, always get weekly print outs from scales machine il have to get one up - although i totally ignore the BF% as its way off.

Walking around at 70kg would suit me as long as i have the leanness i want with it and the size ha!.

Jeans/trousers etc i tend to buy are 32"


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

looking good mate, your taking a good shape and can see the split in your abs.

As stated try doing some sprint work and look at doing some isolation work as supersets to your compound lifts.

As winter is on its way, I'd keep lean bulking for now and then do a decent cut and you'll be well on your way to the look your after.

The athletic look is the one that I'm aspiring to as well mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Similar stats to me buddy I'm 5'7 and 86kg. What are you eating and how much c.v are you doing?


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

No cardio at the moment, not done for years

100g oats x 3 x per day

50g protein shake x 3 per day

200g chicken x 2 per day + veg (or fish steak etc)

Shakes with pint of milk also

Sucks at the moment but still managing to maintain weight and more due to the oats, with work its very hard


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

If you want the look you're describing more bodyfat will have to come off, simple as that. So stop trying to maintain weight, eat less - cut out the shakes for example - and get into the habit of doing some cardio.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh and 4 whole eggs 2 toast bfast


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

looking good mate, this is how i wanted to look for my holiday, im at 13stone at the moment, good to she someone roughly 12stone ish and looking decent, look bigger than your weight tho, guess thats the illusion tho, need to get my head around being lighter doesnt mean smaller lol


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> looking good mate, this is how i wanted to look for my holiday, im at 13stone at the moment, good to she someone roughly 12stone ish and looking decent, look bigger than your weight tho, guess thats the illusion tho, need to get my head around being lighter doesnt mean smaller lol


really is weird. i have a friend who is same heigh, similar build, 80kg. yet fooking massive and about 12 weeks pre comp. and is bodyfat is probably in the region of around 14% at the moment at a guess.

people vary size/weight wise so much


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

heavier than i thought and just thought id stick it up to clarify height


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ebasiuk1 said:


> really is weird. i have a friend who is same heigh, similar build, 80kg. yet fooking massive and about 12 weeks pre comp. and is bodyfat is probably in the region of around 14% at the moment at a guess.
> 
> people vary size/weight wise so much


How tall are you for 80 kg?


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

see pic above mate, over 83kg now. 5 ft 7.7


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

About same height as me I'm just over 80


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

but a lot leaner. ha


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bamse said:


> If you want the look you're describing more bodyfat will have to come off, simple as that. So stop trying to maintain weight, eat less - cut out the shakes for example - and get into the habit of doing some cardio.


Totally agree with this post.

You already have good mass, some V shape and good muscle bellies. 5kg of fat off your body and you will start to have that look you desire. You are already halfway there so stay focused and positive.

Keep lifting hard and heavy, and periodise your training with phases of high rep, lactate style training. Periodisation is the most overlooked part of training. As far as dieting, if you dieted for 6 weeks with no joy, what sort of "diet" was it? In the case of 80% of all my clients, some kind of carb reduction/depletion will lean you down and muscle mass can be maintained (in some cases increased slightly) whilst leaning. You just need some strong willpower, and discipline to see it through.


----------

